# Juwel Rio 240 Help



## ben150892 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hiya, am new to this forum and i want to build up my Juwel rio 240 tank. I have had it set up for bout 5 months and its pretty boring and plain. I have Yoyo loaches gourami odessa barbs pictus various catfish plecs and some more in it at the moment. I have lots of bogwood in it and few slate caves.

I want to know how i can improve by adding live plants (help with CO2?), Cheap but decent External filter. Air pumps and so on. Will any body be able to give me a list of the best plants and so on. so i can have a good at re-building my aquarium to make it look stunning. Cheers


----------

